# waterproof golf bags



## fat-tiger (Jan 15, 2012)

looking at getting 1 , theres a couple on the market ive been looking at  the sun mountain 1 and the titleist 1

any body got advice on them


----------



## RichardC (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the Titleist bag.

Not tried it in the rain yet


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			looking at getting 1 , theres a couple on the market ive been looking at  the sun mountain 1 and the titleist 1

any body got advice on them
		
Click to expand...

There's a BIG review on a waterproof bag in the REVIEWS folder by Gareth...


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 15, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I have the Titleist bag.

Not tried it in the rain yet 

Click to expand...

is that the stay dry 1 ,should of put i want the carry bag 1s


----------



## RichardC (Jan 15, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			is that the stay dry 1 ,should of put i want the carry bag 1s
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's the Sta Dry carry bag.

It's feels nicer to carry than my old Ogio. The only fault I can find with it (at the moment), is that there is no drinks pocket.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Sun Mountain H2O stand bag. Basically does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sun mountain h2no best bag I have ever had!


----------



## Andy (Jan 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Sun mountain h2no best bag I have ever had!
		
Click to expand...

Shame they dont do the new model in Yellow or I'd have one.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 15, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			I have a Sun Mountain H2O stand bag. Basically does exactly what it says on the tin.
		
Click to expand...

sun mountain  got an offer on at the minute free brolley as well,


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 15, 2012)

My bro has the Callaway Aqua dry stand bag, he reckons its the dogs.
http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product.php?source=base&xProd=4617


----------



## Lump (Jan 15, 2012)

Sun mountain make the Titleist bag.

Pick which one you like the look of most. I've got my eye on a blue/white Sta Dry bag.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 15, 2012)

Why are there so few waterproof golf bags available?

When my current carry or stand bag bite the dust I'll be after a waterproof one aswell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Why are there so few waterproof golf bags available?
		
Click to expand...

Good question. A lot of people on here rate the Sun Mountain one. I've not tried it and find using the brolly holder attached to my GK keeps the clubs pretty dry and gives me a place for my towel and glove to stay dry. Clearly the technology is out there so its interesting why more companies don't offer a waterproof version especially with our climate


----------

